# Sky+/multiroom & phone connectivity



## kellyj (15 Aug 2007)

Thinking of getting Sky multiroom installed. Have one box at present. An extra standard box costs €59, with a Sky plus at €149 - both with free installation. In terms of subscription both will incur an extra €15 on top of what I am paying at present so plan to go for the Sky+ option.
Sky informs me that I will need both boxes connected to a phone line. This is to avail of the 'special offer' of paying 'just' €15 extra for the additional box. Note my current standard box, which I have had for 6 years, is not connected.
Despite what Sky are telling me my gut feel is that I only need to have the boxes hooked up to a phone point at the time of installation in order to complete the initial set-up. How does this sound to anyone out there who may have multiroom with Sky+?
If my assumption is wrong I will need to look at having access to a phone point at both TVs. I would want to avoid having cables running along skirting boards etc. A much more desirable option would be to use a product from the company 'One 4 All' which transmits the phone signal via the copper of the electrical wiring. You plug in a transmitter at the main phone point and a transmitter unit wherever you need the extra point. A second question then I have is has anyone used this product? If so did it work and are there any safety concerns on using this medium for transferring voice traffic around the house?


----------



## Jock04 (15 Aug 2007)

One thing for sure is you'll need a phone signal permanently connected to each box. Sky send/receive signals on the phone line to ensure you are connected & therefore haven't rented a box to your next door neighbour or whatever.
No idea whether the One 4 All yoke would work. In principle, I guess it would, but don't know if it would in practice.


----------



## kellyj (15 Aug 2007)

Thanks Jock04. What you referred to is pretty much what the Sky guy told me over the phone. As stated earlier had hoped I only needed them connected initially. Will go ahead and try those 'yokes'! I will post up details on how I got on with them at a later date.


----------



## !RAY (15 Aug 2007)

Hi
I have had SKY for the last four years.I only needed the box connected to phone line at the start.The phone line has been pluged out for the last 4 years. If i want to buy a movie i do have to plug it into a box.
Ray


----------



## Leo (15 Aug 2007)

!RAY said:


> Hi
> I have had SKY for the last four years.I only needed the box connected to phone line at the start.The phone line has been pluged out for the last 4 years. If i want to buy a movie i do have to plug it into a box.
> Ray


 
Do you have a multi-room subscription? They only perform the line check on multi-room subscriptions.

Maplin sell those [broken link removed] and the spec says they are suitable for use with set-top boxes. I'm guessing they mean Sky here.
Leo


----------



## Jock04 (15 Aug 2007)

Hi Ray

The Multi-room is a different animal! 
For the reasons stated above, you do need your phone line connected. My in-laws got a few very snotty letters from Sky threatening to disconnect and also charge at a higher rate for the time the boxes were operating, all because one of their still-at-home kids moved a box from one room to another which didn't have a phone line.
On the stand-alone systems, you're grand without having the line connected. In fact, they'll even install a stand-alone Sky+ box now without a line, albeit at a higher installation charge.


----------



## mrc (15 Aug 2007)

got Sky multiroom with SKY + installed last Saturday.
I weas aware that I needed the boxes connected to the phone line. The guys doin the job were great.

You can hardly notice the phone cable.

Don't let the fact that it needs connecting to a phone line put you off.


----------



## nutty nut (15 Aug 2007)

You will need both boxes connected to a phone line. I had the multi room with Sky+ installed about 15 months ago and like I did with the old digibox I removed the lines after the installation guys had left. But Sky duly wrote to me advising that the lines werent connected to the respective boxes and to do so. 

I did and ran the test procedure where it sends a signal back to Sky I believe and disconnected the lines again. But Sky wrote again and advised that if I did not keep the boxes connected to the phone line I would become liable for payment of whatever discounts that were applied (I think it was the full cost of the Sky+ box).

So I kept the boxes connected untill I cancelled recently. The line to the Sky+ box in the sitting room was nicely tucked away but for the kids bedroom upstairs didnt have a phone socket in it so i just bought an extension line and ran through from 1 bedroom to the other.


----------



## Stevo2006 (16 Aug 2007)

I have Sky HD with Multiroom connected to "those yokes" and they work a treat. Brilliant! No wires anywhere and really easy to set up.
It was actually the sky installer that put me on to the product as i had the same issue as you regarding cabling.

Had it for over 3 years with no problems.


----------



## sullyman (16 Aug 2007)

Nice one. Maplins here i come

Thanks,
Sully


----------



## ludermor (20 Aug 2007)

just to clarify, if you have no phone line in your apartment can you get the multi room?


----------



## marvin (21 Aug 2007)

Just to throw a spanner in the works - I got Sky+ and a multiroom subscription a few months ago. We put the second box in the main bedroom upstairs.

The Sky installers connected the phone line to the Sky + box downstairs. They then ran a second phone line upstairs for the second box.

However, they forgot to put a plug on the end of the cable in the bedroom and just left the cable unconnected.

I therefore have not had a phone line attached to the multiroom box and have not had any difficulties receiving the service.


----------



## Westie123 (21 Aug 2007)

I have a "one 4all" transmitter connected to my sky box and it works fine.


----------



## purpeller (21 Aug 2007)

Agree with Marvin - have had multiroom for over a year and only connect the wire if I want to order a movie, which I've only done once.


----------



## sullyman (23 Aug 2007)

Where can i purchase a "one for all" product in Cork for SKY + as i had a look at the FAQ for DECT Wireless Phone Line Extender
 [broken link removed]

and it states that it won't work with SKY + etc.


----------



## sullyman (23 Aug 2007)

Found this on One for All site. Can someone with a fairly new Sky+ installation confirm the one for all product works


----------

